# Found a (baby?) White-Winged Dove and I need help (injured)



## karihuizar (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know if you all have heard of the recent tornadoes in Oklahoma but 2 days ago when a tornado was around my area it tore down trees and we found a baby white-winged dove that was injured. It was bleeding under its wing and we put Gentian Violet and it's been 2 days now and the wound has stopped bleeding and well we're not sure what to do with the dove. We bought bird food and I ground it up and mixed it with water and fed it with syringe but I'm not sure if the bird is actually old enough to eat seeds and not that kind of food. Can someone give me some tips and what to do with it?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little baby. 
He is about the age where he could start self feeding. Put the seeds in front of him and play with them in a few days he will be able to pick them up on his own. 
Also put a deep bowl of water in his cage he will figure how to drink on his own.
In the meantime until he learns well how to eat you should still feed him.

Reti


----------



## karihuizar (Jun 2, 2013)

Reti said:


> Thank you for rescuing this little baby.
> He is about the age where he could start self feeding. Put the seeds in front of him and play with them in a few days he will be able to pick them up on his own.
> Also put a deep bowl of water in his cage he will figure how to drink on his own.
> In the meantime until he learns well how to eat you should still feed him.
> ...


Thank you. I gave it bird food (seeds) but and it looked at them but didn't bother to pick at it. I'm afraid of it not eating. It seems to have gotten mad at me for picking it up and trying to feed it. I don't want to stress him out. Any more tips? I can't go to PetCo or PetSmart and buy food bowls because the power's still out because of the tornadoes. :[


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

(No expert at all here) but if he's not eating on his own I'd imagine popping some defrosted peas or corn wouldn't hurt... He looks old enough I don't think it'd be bad.... It'd give him food and water.., just wrapping him in a towel and opening his beak, then placing the pea/corn far enough in the back of his beak he'll swallow on his own...
I've never rescued a baby bird but this is just what I've heard from reading many stories of birds, and it seems like if their old enough to take seeds peas/corn wouldn't hurt


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Doves are much trickier than Feral Pigeons to hndle and feed...they are way more skittish and nervous. I DO agree, he/she cannot go on much longer without eating, and indeed he may not recognize seed as food (although it is possible if you leave the seed in the enclosure and leave the room, he may get more comfortable and eat).

You could try that. IMHO, in such an instance I would be trying to find an avian vet in your area or perhaps a wildlife rehab place (but be careful with the latter...ask pertinent questions before bringing him/her there because they oftentimes will just kill Feral Pigeons and Doves as opposed to going thru the trouble of rehabbing and releasing).

Thanks for caring; glad you and your family got thru the disaster OK.


----------



## karihuizar (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice you guys! I really do hope that PetSmart has power tomorrow so I can buy it a new cage and everything else it needs. I'll try feeding it again tomorrow and introducing it to the seeds again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your intervention, feeding the youngster and feeding it enough is priority 1, am glad you are taking action.*


----------

